# Stadiums in Film: Stadium Locations in Movies and TV



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

go_leafs_go02 said:


> haha..when i seen that video..i cried out..oh no! dodger stadium!!!
> 
> hopefully that gem of a park is never destroyed..especially like that!


lol, I did the exact same thing


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

I believe that in this theme we can consider also stadiums in tv-spots or in music videoclips.

So, for example, the "*Let's get loud*" video of Jennifer Lopez show us the great *Rose Bowl* in Pasadena. It would be during the 1999 Women's World Cup Final (soccer) that also is the most-attended women's sports event in history! 

It's OK for a stadium named Rose Bowl!


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

Yikes, pick a well known stadium in the US and chances are there has been a movie scene filmed there. 

Rudy - Notre Dame Stadium, University of Notre Dame

Bad News Bears II - Houston Astrodome

The Naked Gun - Dodger Stadium

The movie Major League has an interesting twist in the stadium they used. It was a movie about the Cleveland Indians baseball team, but instead of filming in Cleveland, the ballpark used was the old Miwaukee County Stadium.


----------



## AndyKane (Dec 9, 2005)

Naked Gun was actually filmed at *Angel Stadium of Anaheim*.

A scene from a TV serial (near enough a movie) called *Second Coming* was also filmed at Maine Road.


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

AndyKane said:


> Naked Gun was actually filmed at *Angel Stadium of Anaheim*.


Incorrect. The team playing was the Angels, but the stadium used was Dodger Stadium. http://imdb.com/title/tt0095705/locations


----------



## AndyKane (Dec 9, 2005)

MRichR said:


> Incorrect. The team playing was the Angels, but the stadium used was Dodger Stadium. http://imdb.com/title/tt0095705/locations


My bad. Used Wikipedia rather than IMDb.


----------



## DeMaFrost (Jun 25, 2004)

TalB said:


> Flims that had MSG in it.
> 
> He Got Game
> Finding Forrester
> ...



How could you forget Eddie??


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sun Devil Stadium was used for "Jerry McGuire."


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Fenway Park was in Field of Dreams.


----------



## raph93 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anfield Road (Liverpool) in *Formula 51 / 51st State*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0227984/


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

Friday Night lights (great movie).-
ASTRODOME

Any Given Sunday.-
TEXAS STADIUM
ORANGE BOWL


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

So which stadium was the one out of Brewster's Millions? The one where the freight train chugs through the outfield. 

There are mountains in the far distance, so it probably ain't New Jersey, maybe somewhere in LA.

What was the golf course used in Caddyshack?

What was the racetrack used mainly in Let it Ride?


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

HUSKER said:


> Friday Night lights (great movie).-
> ASTRODOME
> 
> Any Given Sunday.-
> ...


FNL also features Ratliff Stadium of course  Not as well known, but definitely a great stadium. In the original book, the state championship final was actually played at Memorial Stadium in Austin (before it was called Darrell K. Royal)


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

- *ROLLERBALL:* Munich Olympic Stadium.


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

BobDaBuilder said:


> What was the golf course used in Caddyshack?
> 
> What was the racetrack used mainly in Let it Ride?


Hi Bob,
I've searched on the web, out of curiosity: the golf course in Caddyshack is in Davie, Florida, USA. :banana:
For the other question about the racetrack, sorry hno:
^^


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Fantastic, if I get over there I will make the pilgrimage. Possibly play through the greenskeepers hut and go for a swim in the club's pool. It would be good to play a round with Rodney Dangerfield, but I believe he popped his clogs recently.

Bummer about the racetrack, I know the one used in Seabiscuit is that track just north of San Diego on the main drag you take to get to Tijuana from LA. Very distinctive architectural style that is noticable from the road.

What about the stadium used in Victory/Escape to Victory. The soccer film set in wartime Paris with Sly Stallone as the goalie/escape artist?


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Found the Victory stadium, it's actually in Budapest. MTK stadium.


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, I too think it's so: the old MTK Stadium (or Stadion Hidegkuti Nándor) is the stadium in Escape to victory.

Even if there are sources that say that the movie stadium was just Colombes Stadium in Paris.
Maybe, comparing old photos with the scenes in the film, we could be more sure!


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

One of the episodes of McGyver features GM Dome in Vancouver, at least I think it´s that one. In this case it was used as a baseball arena. Several sequences give rather good picture of the interiors of the arena.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

There was an episode of Minder, where Terry McCann(aka, Dennis Waterman) was at a Chelsea match, played at Stamford Bridge circa 1980.

Also had a scene where he was entering the ground and the ticket prices were advertised on the entrance gates. 'Adults 1 pound'.

What is it now, something like 50. Which is criminal 'inflation'.


----------



## Indiana Jones (May 1, 2005)

Naked Gun, hilarious, was filmed at Dodger Stadium. Queen Elizabeth II is attending a California Angels game on her visit to the US. Lt. Frank Drebin is assigned to protect her while avoiding his own unit assigned to arrest him. Drebin goes undercover as the umpire. He finds out just in time that Reggie Jackson had been programmed to assassinate the Queen and he saves her life.










I can't find other pics.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

'The Last Boy Scout' and 'Heaven can wait' use the LA Coliseum.

'The Might Ducks 2' used Arrowhead Pond or whatever its called now.

'Any Given Sunday' use the Orange Bowl, Dolphins Stadium (said to be in New York) and Texas Stadium.

'Friday Night Lights' used the Astro Dome.

'The Program' used William Brice Stadium.

'Sudden Death' a Van Damme movie is set in the Mellon Arena.


----------



## Liam0711 (Sep 3, 2007)

The Replacements was filmed at then PSINET Stadium (now known as M&T Bank Stadium) in Baltimore, home of the Ravens. However, in the movie, the setting was Washington D.C.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*ANOTHER 70's action/suspense movie (below).* This one filmed at Miami's, famous, Orange Bowl. The movie was about a terrorist plot set to happen during Super Bowl X.


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

Classic football film and fan favourite, 'Escape to Victory' with Michael Caine and Sylvester Stallone. 
The Nazi Germany v the Allies match was supposed to be at Colombes stadium in Paris but it was actually filmed 
at MTK stadium in Budapest. It's pretty much still the same as the movie but more deteriorated. The gate they go 
through at the end is still there but has been replaced with something less ornate.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

The Natural (1984) a movie about a fictitious baseball team was filmed in War Memorial Stadium in Buffalo, NY. All High Stadium (Also in Buffalo) was used to simulate Wrigley Field.










All High Stadium with a little Hollywood magic (it never had an upper deck)


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

EADGBE said:


> I'm sure there was a thread about this once but I've looked and can't find it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Over to you, film/stadium afficionados!


Yes, there was (December or January it's the period) ... 
I try to check ... but that thread no longer exists ... ,
in my opinion, has been cancelled as many others hno:


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

The Oval Sports Centre of Bebington, Merseyside, England, UK, filling in for Colombes Stadium, Paris, 1924 in CHARIOTS OF FIRE. 

I believe the Univ. of Alabama, Birmingham field for FORREST GUMP. 

The first ROLLERBALL was filmed in the both the Olympic-Basketball Hall and Olympic Velodrome of Munich.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

The movie "Dirty Harry" with Clint Eastwood -which generated several sequels- had a crucial scene filmed at Kezar Stadium in San Francisco.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

Not forgetting the scene at Yankee Stadium from 'Die Hard with a Vengeance' where Samuel L. Jackson didn't get shot* by a sniper.

*I know it may be a spoiler, but surely everyone's seen this by now!


----------



## Verny (May 17, 2008)

The movie SELENA with JLo filmed the her last concert in the Alamodome in San Antonio. TX, but it really was in Astrodome, Houston, TX.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

In the seventies, there was a film called Omega Man with Charlton Heston (which is an earlier version of I am Legend).
there's a scene where he is going to be killed by the "brotherhood" (vampires in the movie I am Legend) in the Coliseum of Los Angeles but then he is rescued by some humans.


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

Texas Stadium
*
Any Given Sunday*
Used as the Home Stadium for the Dallas Knights v the Miami Sharks
*
Invincible*
Texas Stadium shot
*
TV series Friday Night Lights*
Championship games were accurately played in Texas Stadium, unlike in the movie where the game is played in the Astrodome, not Texas Stadium, which soured a bunch of people close to the sotry.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Which was the stadium used for Baltimore's in The Sum of All Fears?


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

St. James' Park in 'Goal!'
Bernabeu in Goal II

Some stadium in USA in Anger Management, don't know which one


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

trmather said:


> Which was the stadium used for Baltimore's in The Sum of All Fears?


I believe it was Montreal's Olympic Stadium. 

Love how you can clearly see an open-air stadium in the fly-over, but it's obviously a dome inside.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

There's a scene in _'When Harry Met Sally'_ where the guys go to a game at Giants Stadium. Couldn't find a picture...


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

Wrigley Field (Chicago) and Fenway Park (Boston) have been in quite a few movies.


----------



## Verny (May 17, 2008)

In "Reservation Road" Mark Ruffalo's character watch a game in Fenway Park.
Also in 1988 The movie "Field of Dreams" starring Kevin Costner (left) and James Earl Jones featured footage shot at Fenway Park.


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

Some movies with scenes in Wrigley Field:

A League of Their Own
Rookie of the Year
The Break Up

and, of course, 

Ferris Bueller's Day Off









"Heeeeeeeey batter bater batter, Saaawiiiiiiiiiing batter":hilarious


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you know the name of the stadium and the city location of Sudden Death (Jean Claude Van Damme, 1995)?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Do you know the name of the stadium and the city location of Sudden Death (Jean Claude Van Damme, 1995)?


Mellon Arena in Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

...the best one of all "Black Sunday" the one where terrorists hijack a Goodyear blimp and fly it into the Orange Bowl during the Super Bowl.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Wembley or Emirates is in the movie Rocknrolla, but im not sure witch one.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

It's Wembley.


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

In an episode of CSI New York, they dig up a body in the end zone of Giants Stadium (scene was actually filmed at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum).

Major League 2 (1994) used U.S. Cellular Field for scenes involving the Chicago White Sox and Oriole Park @ Camden Yards as the home of the Cleveland Indians

In Lethal Weapon 3 (1992), the ice hockey scene was filmed at The Forum in Inglewood, California.

Scenes from Days of Thunder (1990) were filmed at :- Daytona International Speedway, Bristol Motor Speedway, Lowes Motor Speedway, Darlington Raceway, North Wilkesboro Speedway and Phoenix International Raceway.

The movie Grand Prix (1966) had scenes from :- Brands Hatch (England), Monza (Italy), Spa-Francorchamps (Belgium), Charade Circuit (France), Circuit de Monaco (Monaco), Riverside Raceway (California, USA), Watkins Glen (New York, USA) and Zandvoort in Holland.

The Mighty Ducks (1992) used Cook Memorial Arena in **** Rapids, Minnesota and the Met Center in Bloomington, Minnesota.

Yankee Stadium was used for a scene from Die Hard: With a Vengeance (1995). It also appeared in Major League, Little Big League (1994) and The Scout (also 1994).

A 1978 Australian movie called Money Movers had a scene filmed at Adelaide's old Rowley Park Speedway.

Midnight Spares (Australia, 1983) filmed all Sprintcar race scenes at Parramatta City Raceway.

There you go, just to name a few.....


----------



## MillerTime (Oct 18, 2005)

The Metrodome was featured in Little Big League and Major League: Back To The Minors, which was the third Major League Film. The Metrodome was also referenced in the movie "The Postman" as the location of where the new American President governs from.

Texas Stadium was also featured in the intro to the show Dallas.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

what about the movie with Charlie Sheen and Chris Tucker sneaking around LA Coliseum. Money Talks?

In, The Wiz I definitely recognize the Yankee Stadium Frieze.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

Shea Stadium: "Men in Black"


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

They also filmed Billy Crystals movie "61*" in Tiger Stadium. It was made to look like the old Yankee Stadium.




> *61* - The Movie*
> 
> In the summer of 2000, the HBO movie 61* was filmed in Tiger Stadium. To make the field appear to be Yankee Stadium, the seats were painted green and a third deck and skyline of the Bronx were added through the use of CG. In the credit roll at the end of the film, Yankee Stadium is listed as a character played by Tiger Stadium. Coincidently, it was at Tiger Stadium that Roger Maris hit his first home run of his record-breaking 1961 season. The paint used to change the colors of the seat to green was a paint that could wash off, and part of the deal was that the seats would be returned to the original state, even though their was no use for them anymore.


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

In 'Goal 3! Taking on the World', the stadiums that were filmed were various football stadiums in Germany (World cup 2006)


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

*A documentary on how to manage a stadium/arena?*

A thought just came across my mind. 
There a plenty of documentaries on Discovery Channel on how it is like working on a oil tanker, a cruise ship, an airport and so on. 

Has there ever been a documentary on how life is in a arena/stadium? That would be pretty interesting.


----------



## johnnycakes (Mar 3, 2010)

1772 said:


> A thought just came across my mind.
> There a plenty of documentaries on Discovery Channel on how it is like working on a oil tanker, a cruise ship, an airport and so on.
> 
> Has there ever been a documentary on how life is in a arena/stadium? That would be pretty interesting.


there was a programme on detonating a stadium in america on channel 5 about 5-6 years ago,very interesting,think it was the seattle dome(?) and it had to be detonated in stages so the whole building didnt collapse at once,thus causing damage to surrounding buildings.

Best-film about george best was filmed at st helens ground,because it looked like old trafford in the 60's(it didnt but it had terraces with red barriers!)

charlie bubbles(albert finney) filmed at old trafford in the new private boxes.

the lovers(richard beckinsale) filmed at both old traffords in the 1970's.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

BoulderGrad said:


> All time classic hockey Movie:
> 
> Slapshot:
> 
> ...


Kind of off-topic but the team recently decided to move from Johnstown, PA to some city in South Carolina. Sad times


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Franklin Field in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 

Used in the M. Night Shyamalan film Unbreakable. 

Also used in the 2006 film Invincible as the tryouts and as stand-in for Veterans Stadium.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

johnnycakes said:


> there was a programme on detonating a stadium in america on channel 5 about 5-6 years ago,very interesting,think it was the seattle dome(?) and it had to be detonated in stages so the whole building didnt collapse at once,thus causing damage to surrounding buildings.
> 
> Best-film about george best was filmed at st helens ground,because it looked like old trafford in the 60's(it didnt but it had terraces with red barriers!)
> 
> ...


I was thinking more on how it is to work in the stadium. Not blowing it up.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if it was shown elsewhere but there was a program on Discovery Channel once about the construction and day to day operation of Air Canada Centre here in Toronto. There was another episode I remember watching on Discovery (or possibly National Geographic) about the construction of various football stadiums in Europe and how the design of stands evolved since the early 20th century in order to accommodate fans who would jump around and celebrate goals rather than just sit idly and clap like they did in the old days.


----------



## johnnycakes (Mar 3, 2010)

1772 said:


> I was thinking more on how it is to work in the stadium. Not blowing it up.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

koolio said:


> I'm not sure if it was shown elsewhere but there was a program on Discovery Channel once about the construction and day to day operation of Air Canada Centre here in Toronto. There was another episode I remember watching on Discovery (or possibly National Geographic) about the construction of various football stadiums in Europe and how the design of stands evolved since the early 20th century in order to accommodate fans who would jump around and celebrate goals rather than just sit idly and clap like they did in the old days.


Now we're talking!


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it was the one that followed the construction of Valencias new stadium.

Other featured stadiums where Allianz Arena in Munich, Millennium Stadium in Cardiff (im not sure about this one) and Hillborough in Sheffield.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

*Rollerball* was shot is Munchen Olympic Stadium.


----------



## REVUpminster (Jan 29, 2011)

The White City stadium featured in Man in a Suitcase episode Man from the Dead. it has extensive use culminating in the hero being beaten up in the centre of the pitch.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

The Kings speach, Old Wembly I think?









moneyball, Oakland coliseum









The Dark Knight Rises, Pittsburgh Heinz field


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

weava said:


> The Kings speach, Old Wembly I think?



Although you are correct in saying the actual Kings Speech took place at Wembley, the stadium shots in the film are from Elland Road in Leeds, and Odsal Stadium in Bradford.


----------



## joaquinmpg (Aug 26, 2010)

"El Secreto de sus Ojos", Oscar-winning film, he used the football stadium Tomas A. Duco in Argentina


----------



## West12Rangers (Feb 3, 2011)

the old Wembley had long been demolished by the time the Kings Speech was made


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

West12Rangers said:


> the old Wembley had long been demolished by the time the Kings Speech was made


jesus, his stuttering must have been worse than I thought.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I just saw PGE Park (now Jeld Wen Stadium) as a baseball stadium in an episode of the show Leverage


----------



## kronofr (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 2 movies in mind :

The express : Cleveland brown's stadium I think...
Escape to victory (with Stallone, Pelé, Bobby Moore, Wark, Van Himst, Ardiles... all true footballers except Stallone) : Colombes (France)


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

The pre-1968 Madison Square Garden is featured in the original Manchurian Candidate.


----------



## andydirk (Feb 9, 2012)

thank you for sharing!


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

It Happens Every Spring, 1949. a baseball film starring Ray Miland was filmed at old Wrigley Field in Los Angeles. A ballpark built to resemble Wrigley Field in Chicago.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*White Collar*

The February 21st episode of the USA network's _White Collar_ had several scenes filmed on location at the New York Yankees' current home field. The episode was entitled "Stealing Home".


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Many different 60s &70s US Tv shows had episodes with a location scene in the The Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum among them;
Charlies Angels
Rockford Files
Cannon
Perry Mason
Columbo
Emergency!
Quincy, M.E. 
Banacek
The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

And just about every commercial featuring people tailgating has been filmed outside the Coliseum.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Scba said:


> And just about every commercial featuring people tailgating has been filmed outside the Coliseum.


or outside Angel Stadium. There was a recent NFL on Fox promo featuring Smoove, Aikman, and Buck filmed at Dodger Stadium I believe.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Thought of another while I was at work;

"The Fortune Cookie" 1966 staring Jack Lemmon and Cleveland Municipal Stadium.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

bd popeye said:


> Many different 60s &70s US Tv shows had episodes with a location scene in the The Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum among them;
> Charlies Angels
> Rockford Files
> Cannon
> ...


Who owns the Coliseum? I've seen images of a woman "entertaining" (don't ask) at the Coliseum and wondered how that particular location was approved of such activity.


----------



## Rossoliver (Jul 31, 2011)

There is a brilliant clip from Argentine movie _The Secret In Their Eyes_, showing Huracan's Estadio Tomás Adolfo Ducó.







EDIT: joaquinmpg already mentioned it a few weeks back!


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

mrakbaseball said:


> Who owns the Coliseum? I've seen images of a woman "entertaining" (don't ask) at the Coliseum and wondered how that particular location was approved of such activity.


In answer to your query..

From wiki..


> The stadium is jointly owned by the State of California, Los Angeles County, and the City of Los Angeles; it is currently managed by the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum Commission, which has board members drawn from the three ownership interests.


*LOS ANGELES MEMORIAL COLISEUM COMMISSION*



> The Coliseum and Sports Arena are under the authority of the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum Commission, which was formed under the Joint Exercise of Powers Act on September 25, 1945. Although this governing body is comprised of representatives from the City of Los Angeles, the County of Los Angeles and the State of California, no taxpayer funds are used to support the facilities. The complex is supported solely by revenue generated from these two facilities.
> 
> *The following individuals represent the Coliseum Commission:*
> 
> ...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

*Cowboys Stadium* in the Dallas new TV series :cheers:










JR Ewing and Jerry Jones in the stadium


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

This stadium in weird short movie.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Colosseum*

There are several shots of the Colosseum in the 1972 Bruce Lee film _Way of the Dragon._ However, the fight scene between Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris was filmed on a Hong Kong soundstage.


----------



## ihav3nofri3ndzz (Feb 17, 2009)

Yankee Stadium (old one)

is SPOILER? if that matters on here.. but it's in "Life" (1993)
with Martin Lawrence and Eddie Murphy at the very end


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*NBC series Revolution*

The trailers for the upcoming NBC science fiction dramatic television series _Revolution_ has scenes showing the exterior of both Wrigley Field and Angel Stadium.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*Trouble With The Curve*

an upcoming baseball drama called _Trouble With The Curve_ has several scenes at Atlanta's Turner Field.


----------



## GYEvanEFR (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler Alert!*



Spoiler



The Montreal Olympic Stadium is seen in many scene in "Warm Bodies" film.



P.S.: highlight there ^^ if you insist wanna read.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Movies with scenes at old Tiger Stadium:
61* 
Hardball 
Kill the Irishman 
Raging Bull 
Renaissance Man 
Tiger Town

HBO's 'Hung' filmed at the demolished Tiger Stadium site in 2010


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

The 2013 movie _Warm Bodies_ had scenes at Stade Olympique. The John Candy movie _Only the Lonely_ had a scene at old Comiskey Park in Chicago!


----------



## MicroX (Sep 8, 2007)

X-Men: Days of Future Past has Magneto moving RFK Stadium.


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

24 live another day features many scenes inside the new wembley stadium


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Blacktown Sports Park's athletics track in Sydney was transformed into the Berlin Olympic stadium for Angelina Jolie's film Unbroken which is due out later this year. Amazing what they can do with computers :lol:


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

*Spartak Stadium*
The 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ Local Organising Committee (LOC) and FIFA will unveil the Official Emblem of Russia 2018 at a ceremony in Moscow on 28 October 2014.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

^
What movie or tv show is that?


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

mrakbaseball said:


> ^
> What movie or tv show is that?


«late night shows»
http://urgantshow.ru/


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

MicroX said:


> X-Men: Days of Future Past has Magneto moving RFK Stadium.


The opening scene was also filmed in Olympic Stadium in Montreal's concourses, although it's playing a non-stadium.


----------



## Arseniq33 (Apr 16, 2011)

Anubis2051 said:


> The opening scene was also filmed in Olympic Stadium in Montreal's concourses, although it's playing a non-stadium.


Which sometimes it technically is.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Civic Arena* in *Sudden death*


----------



## VPSI (Jul 16, 2011)

I due superpiedi quasi piatti, 1977 film with italian's actor Bud Spencer and Terence Hill, here in Miami Orange Bowl.


----------



## GrahamClayton (Jun 3, 2013)

The 1975 Australian film *"Sidecar Racers"* featured a sequence filmed at the Sydney Showground Speedway:


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

CBS TV Hawaii 5-0 used Aloha stadium for an episode this season


----------



## Alanzeh (Nov 16, 2011)

In the Spanish movie "Princesas" by the Director Fernando León de Aranoa, there is a scene where some characters are watching a football match in the stadium Vicente Calderón, on Madrid.
There is a mid-lenght fan-made Dragon Ball Movie called "The Fall of men" that contains a scene which the Arena Corinthians, in the World Cup configuration, is shown


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Velodrome in Marseille is very prominent in the trailer for the new Netflix series Marseille. 

I think I have to check it out as the serie started today on my birthday :lol:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ that series looks interesting in all aspects except that it features Gerard Depardieu. Only seeing him makes me feel like throwing up... :lol:


----------



## stefeni-ts (Jul 11, 2014)

Fratton Park - Portsmouth fc in an advert for Real McCoys Potato Crisps
ROKO Training Ground - Portsmouth FC- advert for Channel 5 (UK)

Both 2015

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWFvJtN36T4

http://www.portsmouthfc.co.uk/news/...channel-5-football-league-advert-2574284.aspx


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

Fox has a pilot called "Pitch" with scenes filmed at Petco Park in San Diego.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Here are the links for the LA arenas and stadiums based off of IMDB.. dont want to flood the page

Staples Center (75 listed credits) last one i remember is Modern Family, which was filming during the Kings / Ducks game a month ago and i was there

http://www.imdb.com/search/text?realm=title&field=locations&q=staples+center

Dodger Stadium (42 )

http://www.imdb.com/search/text?realm=title&field=locations&q=dodger+stadium

Rose Bowl (96)

http://www.imdb.com/search/text?realm=title&field=locations&q=Rose+Bowl

Coliseum (192)

http://www.imdb.com/search/text?realm=title&field=locations&q=coliseum


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

How does the Rose Bowl rank as a movie icon? I ask because as a European soccer fan of a certain age and origin, it already ranks for me as the greatest North American soccer venue after the Azteca (or alongside it). I think it may be an iconic concert venue too, the Depeche Mode concert video from there is one of my favourites.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

The soon to be demolished LA Sports Arena portrayed the Spectrum in the first 2 "Rocky" movies.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Here are the links for the LA arenas and stadiums based off of IMDB.. dont want to flood the page
> 
> Staples Center (75 listed credits) last one i remember is Modern Family, which was filming during the Kings / Ducks game a month ago and i was there
> 
> ...


That rose bowl number is way off, most of those seem to be at the Rose Bowl aquatic center or the actual super bowl or rose bowl games that are for some reason listed as "TV movies".



alexandru.mircea said:


> How does the Rose Bowl rank as a movie icon? I ask because as a European soccer fan of a certain age and origin, it already ranks for me as the greatest North American soccer venue after the Azteca (or alongside it). I think it may be an iconic concert venue too, the Depeche Mode concert video from there is one of my favourites.


The Rose Bowl isn't a movie icon at all, but it is a huge American football icon as it hosts the Rose Bowl game every year, UCLA regular season home games, and has hosted a few BCS championship and NFL super bowl championship games. Most Americans wouldn't have a clue that the stadium has ever hosted a soccer game, if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have known that it hosted a world cup game.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

The Orange Bowl stadium is featured prominently in the 1977 film "Black Sunday" about a psychotic blimp pilot intent on crashing into it during the Super Bowl.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

Yankee Stadium in 1972 for the 1973 film "Bang the Drum Slowly".


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

Shea Stadium in 1972 for the 1973 film "Bang the Drum Slowly".


----------



## Phantom Dreamer (Apr 2, 2016)

Los Angeles' Wrigley Field portraying Yankee Stadium in "The Pride of the Yankees", the Lou Gehrig biopic starring Gary Cooper.


----------



## Acidline (Feb 26, 2016)

Milwaukee's (demolished) County Stadium posing as Cleveland's (demolished) Municipal Stadium in _Major League_


----------



## LAYiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

White Hart Lane in the 60's and the 80's. The movie is called Those Glory Glory Days:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhjbMK3E5OM

1960's










1980's










Now, before it's demolished this year:


----------

